# I'm a Caviar courier now. How do I pay?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I should have asked this at the orientation. By the way, with postmates I have a card to pay. Am I supposed to pay myself for Caviar and do they reimnust me?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

They should have gave you a Pex card


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> They should have gave you a Pex card


Nobody got that


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

You gonna ride a bike?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Weakly? I give up I don't get the joke.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Someone please explain the joke to Lee.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> You gonna ride a bike?


Well I'm gonna have food and driving apps on together


----------

